# ...."what makes you feel good about yourself..."



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I was watching something on TV and this guy was talking to someone who was upset about some things and he told her, "You gotta do what makes you feel good about yourself."

That got me to thinking that we really need to do what makes us feel good and just do our best and not try to be what people want us to be.

It doesn't matter what others think. What makes us feel good is what counts.


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

That's very true, b/c in the long run, no one can make another person happy, but that person. i really have to take that into account more often b/c i have a tendency to rely on other for MY own happiness, when all of that really begins w/ me.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Right -- and it's not really about what makes us feel good, but what makes us feel good *about ourselves* (not necessarily the same thing!).


----------



## 13times (Dec 24, 2004)

LittleZion said:


> Right -- and it's not really about what makes us feel good, but what makes us feel good *about ourselves* (not necessarily the same thing!).


So true! :agree


----------



## seagreen16 (Sep 24, 2005)

LittleZion said:


> Right -- and it's not really about what makes us feel good, but what makes us feel good *about ourselves* (not necessarily the same thing!).


I agree too. I want to learn to feel good about myself. For me, I think about my positive qualities that make me unique and try to see the good things about myself. I want to learn more ways to feel good about myself too.


----------



## Rozy (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah, I agree, but there are times when that is difficult (not impossible  to achieve.. But you/we have to try, otherwise .. we can blame everybody else for our (un)happiness. I did that too, but am learning to rely only on me. But having good friends helps to :b


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

My problem (well, ok, ONE of my problems) is that, to do the things that make me feel good about myself takes effort, and often I'm just too tired, lazy, avoidant, or unconscious (on auto-pilot) to do it. That's when I get myself in trouble, and I end up living in ways that make me feel bad about myself. It takes consistent work, I've found, to build self-esteem. And I'm not a big fan of hard work.


----------



## Lizzy33 (Apr 24, 2006)

*i kno what u mean, little zion*

i totally know what you mean. I'm always wondering about my laziness. I want to do so much and i never do it. i think the sad and the laziness kind of feed eachother. Like a small task that you feel a little bit too lazy to do can be made so much harder by all the anxiety you feel about it. And it does take a lot of work to make good choices and stay mentally on top of things. Is it this hard for everybody? there are some ppl that just do things cuz they're supposed to and they don't agonize over it. thats amazing to me. ok sry that got kind of crazy and ranting but yea i totally kno what you mean.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

The problem is DISCERNING. Figuring out exactly what is in your best interest. Not only for the immediate future, but in the long run. It's hard juggling both, and that is where we, I believe, find most of our problems. Especially when short-term wants and long-term needs are opposed to one another.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

I have plenty of things I feel good about. At the moment I can't think of anything better than a good sweaty workout at the gym. Feel stuffed, but a good feeling of being stuffed.

jenky


----------



## guitarik (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, one thing is my ability to play the guitar ,banjo and mandolin. I gives me so much joy. It is also theraputic in that it helps me feel good when I'm down. Like John Denver sang in "This Old Guitar","What a friend to have on a cold lonely night".


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

My art, just looking at my drawings can bring me out of a slump.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Lizzy33 said:


> i totally know what you mean. I'm always wondering about my laziness. I want to do so much and i never do it. i think the sad and the laziness kind of feed eachother. Like a small task that you feel a little bit too lazy to do can be made so much harder by all the anxiety you feel about it. And it does take a lot of work to make good choices and stay mentally on top of things. Is it this hard for everybody? there are some ppl that just do things cuz they're supposed to and they don't agonize over it. thats amazing to me. ok sry that got kind of crazy and ranting but yea i totally kno what you mean.


Right here , lol ...thts why I'm failing Uni right now..too much anxiety ..not even from being around people..just intrusive thoughts and the symptoms along with it. 
Man, trying to achieve your goals while dealing with anxiety is like.. being thigh deep in tar and trying to walk in it. Its difficult..but not impossible. Just very, very difficult.


----------

